

Tell HN: Why Google+ will beat both Facebook and Twitter - nextparadigms

There are many reasons why you could think this, and they've been covered here before. But I realized that there's one fundamental reason why Google+ is better than both Facebook and Twitter. Here it is:<p>You joined Facebook and Twitter because you HAD to. You're joining Google+ because you WANT TO.<p>I think it's as simple as that. Just think of it this way: <i>Which one would Steve Jobs join?</i> [1]<p>[1] - regardless of what <i>company</i> he likes or dislikes, and thinks are his competitors. Just a pure product-based decision.
======
auganov
The thing is people outside of the tech-community don't share that bias.

At it's current stage google+ has not much to offer to a typical user of
Facebook. Sparks is a joke. Circles are nice, but not inherently better, just
different and I can see many Facebook users not liking that idea. Hangouts is
the only think that I remotely like, but it's not enough to build a social
network around. I'd much rather just have hangouts implemented to Facebook.

Right now all Google+ is for me is simply a statement by Google that they want
to move into social. They really need to start adding some functionality,
because right now it has almost none.

~~~
waterlesscloud
So far plus is shaping up as a replacement for the gap left by FriendFeed.
It's not looking very Facebook replacement yet.

